# green leroux bottle



## bottlejay (Sep 6, 2011)

is anyone here familiar with this bottle? Nice green says LEROUX on front and some type of ensignia on back with a crown in it.  I dont think its that old.... (the one all the way to right of pic)

 thanks 
 jay


----------



## bottlejay (Sep 6, 2011)

here is the bottom...embossed "R-108" with a small triangle above it that has the letter "R" in it. under the above it has been embossed "1-9"

 any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mr2real (Sep 7, 2011)

The one in the middle is a mateus wine bottle.


----------



## bottlejay (Sep 7, 2011)

mateus ....hmmm. does it have any value to a collector who likes these bottles?


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty sure the Leroux was a Creme-de-Menthe, not much value on that or the wine bottle, a few dollars due to the color only...Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 7, 2011)

> is anyone here familiar with this bottle? Nice green says LEROUX on front and some type of ensignia on back with a crown in it. I dont think its that old.... (the one all the way to right of pic)


 
 Hey Jay,

 Is this the insignia?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Little clues like this sometimes are very helpful.

 "Word Mark LC  : WHISKEY, GIN, BRANDY, RUM, APERITIFS, ALCOHOLIC CORDIALS, AND COCKTAILS. FIRST USE: 19331216. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19331216  (3) DESIGN PLUS WORDS, LETTERS, AND/OR NUMBERS  200310 240103 241102  71351413 Filing Date May 16, 1934  0317938 Registration Date October 9, 1934 Owner (REGISTRANT) LEROUX AND COMPANY, INC. CORPORATION PENNSYLVANIA 205 SPRING GARDEN STREET PHILADELPHIA PENNSYLVANIA" From.

 I think Jim is probably correct about it having contained Creme de Menthe. It is available today.


----------



## bottlejay (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks guys.  yes!  That is definately the insignia on reverse side...what does that mean?
 jay


----------



## bottlejay (Sep 8, 2011)

n there are two other bottles....the big wine jug is pre 1958 owens illonois w/ the old trademark.  and the other i dont think is that old...gallo flavor seal pint_dark n black/grey looking green.  i dont know much about these either


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2011)

> That is definately the insignia on reverse side...what does that mean?
> jay


 
 Hey Jay,

 I believe it means LeRoux & Company.

 *************

 Did find this tidbit on Ernest & Julio that you might enjoy:

 "The two brothers (Gallo) started the winery following the repeal of Prohibition after years of growing and selling grapes.[1] Ernest and Julio were competing against larger, more established, and better financed companies, including more than 800 wine companies established in the first few years after the repeal of Prohibition in California. Their starting capital was less than $6,000, with $5,000 of that borrowed by Ernest from his mother-in-law.

 The brothers learned the craft of commercial winemaking by reading old, pre-Prohibition pamphlets published by the University of California which they retrieved from the basement of the Modesto Public Library." From.


----------

